
Needle – A modular framework to streamline security assessments of iOS apps - jhon-wu
http://seclist.us/needle-is-an-open-source-modular-framework-to-streamline-the-process-of-conducting-security-assessments-of-ios-apps.html
======
hundchenkatze
The site seems to be taking a beating, here is the Google webcache version:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http:/...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://seclist.us/needle-
is-an-open-source-modular-framework-to-streamline-the-process-of-conducting-
security-assessments-of-ios-apps.html)

and the github page:
[https://github.com/mwrlabs/needle](https://github.com/mwrlabs/needle)

------
chatmasta
Very nice. I've used a lot of the same tool chain and currently it's an
amalgamation of a bunch of bash scripts and some networking rules. This looks
awesome, I love how streamlined it is. I'll be trying it out!

